# Problema con microondas (parte de control)



## faustors (Oct 25, 2012)

Buenas,

Tengo un problema con un horno microondas Amana...

La falla es la típica, claro, no calienta.

He hecho unas cuantas pruebas. He comprobado el magnetrón, diodo, fusibles... Y me he dado cuenta que no se activa el relé de la placa electrónica que da señal al primario del transformador.

Luego he probado (conb la puerta cerrada, claro ) a alimentar el primario del transformador con 220V y ha calentado perfectamente. Así que está bastante claro que el problema está en la parte de control.

He testeado los térmicos y están bien (el del magnetrón y el de la cámara)... los micros de la puerta perfectos...

Luego he sacado el frontal y, encendiéndolo, he medido la tensión en la bobina de ambos relés y no llega nada (debería llegar 12V, aunque no sé qué función tiene el relé pequeño)... 

Todo parece indicar como si alguna protección me esté cortando la señal, pero que yo sepa no hay nada más... 

¿Se os ocurre qué más puedo mirar?






















Por lo demás, el microondas funciona sin problemas, no marca ningún error en pantalla y parece que debería mandar la señal al relé 

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2012)

Segui los caminitos de la conección de la bobina del relé a ver si no hay algún transistor quemado


----------



## faustors (Oct 25, 2012)

Aparentemente se ve todo bien. He seguido las pistas y una termina en un componente SMD de tres patas donde se lee CD... aunque aparentemente se ve bien y no sé cómo comprovarlo.

La otra va conectada a un terminal de la bobina del otro relé, así que me imagino que será la masa. O sea, que por donde deberían llegar los V es por la pata que tiene ese componente SMD...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2012)

faustors dijo:


> Aparentemente se ve todo bien. He seguido las pistas y una termina en un componente SMD de tres patas donde se lee CD... aunque aparentemente se ve bien y no sé cómo comprovarlo.
> 
> La otra va conectada a un terminal de la bobina del otro relé, así que me imagino que será la masa. O sea, que por donde deberían llegar los V es por la pata que tiene ese componente SMD...


 
Fijate que no se haya cortado alguno de esos caminos:

- El de bobina a masa
- El de bobina , al SMD de tres patas 
- Desde las otras dos patas del SMD , hasta adonde vayan.

Ese *smd* es un transistor comun y corriente


----------



## faustors (Oct 25, 2012)

Gracias dosmetros, luego me lo miro y a ver si encuentro algo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2012)

material de lectura,como comprobar un transistor https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/comprobacion-transistores-6100/


----------



## faustors (Nov 20, 2012)

Gracias por los consejos.

Al final pedí la placa de recambio porqué el microondas se averió en medio de una tormenta y lo pagaba el seguro. Así que preferí no desoldar nada de la placa y cambiarla entera...

Me quedé con la duda de si sólo sería el transistor, a la próxima a ver si lo conpruebo


----------

